# Hilton Grand Vacations Club 2016 Maintenance Fee List



## chrono88

*2016 HGVC Maintenance Fees*

*Anderson Ocean Club *3BR - Post #77 
*Bay Club *1BR - Post #64 and 2BR - Post #70 
*Borgo alle Vigne
Boulevard (las vegas strip) *2BR - Post #1 and 1BR - Post #6 
*Casa Ybel
Charter Club of Marco Beach
Club Regency of Marco Island
Coylumbridge
Craigendarroch *2BR - Post #79
*Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort *2BR - Post #10
*Elara (Planet Hollywood Towers*) 1BR - Post #53 
*Flamingo* 1BR - Post #14 and 2BR - Post #17 and 2BR - Post #19
*Grand Islander
Grand Pacific Palisades *2BR - Post #54 
*Grand Waikikian *1BR - Post #26 and 2BR - Post #50 
*Hurricane House Resort
Hokulani Waikiki
Kalia Suites
Kings' Land Resort *2BR Phase 1 - Post #28 and 1BR Phase 2- Post #65 and 1BR Phase 1 - Post #66 and 2BR Phase 1 - Post #75 and 2BR Phase 2- Post #84 and Phase 1/2/3 & 1/2/3 BR- Post #87

*Kohala Suites *2BR - Post #76 *
Lagoon Tower *2BR - Post #38 
*Las Palmeras
MarBrisa *1BR - Post #67 
*Ocean 22 *1BR/2BR/3BR - Post #86 
*Ocean Oaks
Paradise (prev las vegas hilton) *2BR - Post #2
*Parc Soleil *1BR - Post #9 and 2BR - Post #55 
*Plantation Beach Club *Unit - Post #69 
*Sanibel Cottages Resort
Seapointe *Unit A/B/C/D - Post #72 
*Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort
SeaWorld* 1BR - Post #12 and 2BR - Post #15 
*Shell Island Beach Club Resort
South Beach *1BR - Post #8 and 2BR - Post #13 and 1BR - Post #16
*Sunrise Lodge 
Sunset Cove Resort
Surf Club of Marco
The Hilton Club of New York
The Residences
Tortuga Beach Club Resort
Trump International Hotel
Tuscany Village (International Drive) *1BR - Post #20 and 2BR - Post #22 and 1BR - Post #23and 2BR - Post #25 and 1 & 2BR - Post #78 

*Valdoro Mountain Lodge
Vilamoura *1Bd/2Bd - Post #83 
*West 57th Street *Studio - Post #52












Las Vegas Strip aka on the Boulevard
2 Bedroom (5000 gold and 7000 platinum)
2016 Operating fee $586.62
2016 Reserve fee $186.78
2016 Real estate taxes $29.17

Total $802.57

2016 Club dues $150


----------



## Great3

Las Vegas on Paradise / Karen

2 Bedroom Platinum

Operating Fee  $621.01  
Reserve Fee  $257.96  
Real Estate Taxes  $34.77  

Total without Club Dues:  $913.74

Club Dues  $150.00  
Total with Club Dues:     $1,063.74


----------



## JSparling

chrono88 said:


> Las Vegas Strip aka on the Boulevard
> 2 Bedroom (5000 gold and 7000 platinum)
> 2016 Operating fee $586.62
> 2016 Reserve fee $186.78
> 2016 Real estate taxes $29.17
> 
> Total $802.57



2% increase. Not bad.

Where did you get this data? I don't see my statement yet on my account for the same unit/property.


----------



## JSparling

Great3 said:


> Las Vegas on Paradise / Karen
> 
> 2 Bedroom Platinum
> 
> Operating Fee  $621.01
> Reserve Fee  $257.96
> Real Estate Taxes  $34.77
> 
> Total without Club Dues:  $913.74



2.8% increase. Still not bad.


----------



## JSparling

Shall I make my annual statement about club dues? They have no place in the discussion about MF's. For the most part we all have the same club dues, so it's not necessary for everyone to post that data over and over again. Perhaps it would be interesting if you own some odd affiliate that has a different club dues. But otherwise, it's unnecessary and not at all related to MF's (especially for anyone who owns more than 1 week).


----------



## Cyberc

*1BR @ Las Vegas Strip aka on the Boulevard*

1BR 6.200 points platinum @ the Las vegas strip

2016 Operating Fee  01/01/16       $437.63  
2016 Reserve Fee  01/01/16          $124.69  
2016 Real Estate Taxes  01/01/16  $  19.48 


Total without club dues:                $581,8$

Thats a 10$ raise compared to 2015

International Club dues: $194


----------



## johnf0614

*Las Vegas on the Strip - 1 Bedroom Plat*

Las Vegas on the Strip - 1 Bedroom Plat
4800 Points

2016 Operating Fee                $437.63 	
  	2016 Reserve Fee          $124.69 	
  	2016 Real Estate Taxes   $19.48 	
  	2016 Club Dues 		   $150.00 	
  	Total Current Balance: 	    $731.80 	
  	Voluntary Arda Roc 	    $5.00 	
  	Total Current Balance: 	    $736.80

Just under 3% increase


----------



## johnf0614

*South Beach - 1 Bedroom Gold*

South Beach - 1 Bedroom Gold
3400 Points


2016 Operating Fee 		  $729.24 	
  	2016 Reserve Fee           $174.57 	
  	2016 Real Estate Taxes   $85.71 	
  	Total Current Balance: 	   $989.52 	
  	Voluntary Arda Roc          $5.00 	
  	Total Current Balance: 	    $994.52

decrease of 62 cents!  lol


----------



## holdaer

*Parc Soleil - 1 bedroom Platinum (4,800 pts)*

2016 Operating Fee		 	$557.46	
 	2016 Reserve Fee	 	$174.69	
 	2016 Real Estate Taxes	 	$150.08	
*Total Current Balance:			 	$882.23*


----------



## Seaport104

*Eagle's Nest 2BR*

Eagle's Nest, Marco Island, FL 2BR Winter Flex Week


2016 Operating Fee  01/01/16   $747.05  
2016 Reserve Fee  01/01/16   $294.95  
2016 Real Estate Taxes  01/01/16   $75.26  
Total Current Balance:     $1,117.26

2015 Operating Fee 757.00
2015 Reserve Fee 378.00
2015 Real Estate Taxes 65.31 

Total 1,200.31 

$83.05 or  6.9% DECREASE


----------



## aamista

1 bed room Karen platinum season 4800 points
 	2016 Operating Fee 		01/01/16	  	$460.60 	
  	2016 Reserve Fee 		01/01/16	  	$172.21 	
  	2016 Real Estate Taxes 		01/01/16	  	$23.21 	
Total : $656.02


----------



## GregT

*1Br Platinum (4,800 points) at Sea World*
(Orlando Vacation Suites II Condominium Association, Inc)

	2016 Operating Fee		01/01/16	 	$469.65	
 	2016 Reserve Fee		01/01/16	 	$138.43	
 	2016 Real Estate Taxes	01/01/16	 	$135.89	
 	Total Current Balance:			 	$743.97


2015 Total was $711, so a 4.6% increase


----------



## phil1ben

South Beach 2 bedroom 7000 Points Annual Platinum

2016 Operating Fee 01/01/16 $1,077.94
2016 Reserve Fee 01/01/16 $258.04
Real Estate Taxes 01/01/16 $132.21
2016 Club Dues 01/01/16 $150.00
Total Current Balance: $1,623.19

About a 1% increase

The way I look at it we get about 10 days per year at South Beach (if we only reserve a 1 bedroom - 7 days if we reserve a two bedroom) which runs about $165.00/night for a 1 bedroom and $231/night for a 2 bedroom. We love the location so we are happy with our resale purchase (paid $7,500 in 2010). The nightly amount would be much less if we bought in LV but we have used the home week twice so far.


----------



## alwysonvac

*Flamingo - One bedroom Platinum (4800 Annual Points)*

2016 Operating Fee	 	$635.54	
2016 Reserve Fee		 	$188.71	
2016 Real Estate Taxes		 	$29.64	
2016 Club Dues			 	$150.00	
Total Current Balance:			 	$1,003.89	
Voluntary Arda Roc			 	$5.00	
Total Current Balance:				$1,008.89	

*PREVIOUS YEARS*
2015 Operating Fee	$616.60	
2015 Reserve Fee	$180.14	
Real Estate Taxes	$29.45	
2015 Club Dues	$140.00	
Total Current Balance:	$966.19	
Voluntary Arda Roc	$5.00	

2014 Operating Fee $599.22 
2014 Reserve Fee $166.13 
Real Estate Taxes $31.62 
2014 Club Dues $136.00 
Total Current Balance: $932.97 
Voluntary Arda Roc $5.00 

2013 Operating Fee $585.80 
2013 Reserve Fee $153.70 
Real Estate Taxes $27.63 
2013 Club Dues $125.00 
Total Current Balance: $892.13 
Voluntary Arda Roc $3.00 

*My maintenance fees from 2003 to 2012 for SeaWorld & Flamingo are posted here* - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179539


----------



## FatPedro

Sea World 2BR Platinum 
 	Operating Fee	  $655.21	
 	Reserve Fee	  $193.36	
 	Real Estate Taxes $191.93	
 	Total Current Balance: $1040.50

Flamingo 2BR Gold
        Operating Fee	$691.38	
        Reserve Fee	$224.75	
 	Real Estate Taxes $35.30	
 	Total Current Balance: $951.43


----------



## rjp123

*South Beach - 1 BD - Platinum*

*South Beach - 1 BD - Platinum - 4800 pts*

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
  	Description 		Due Date	  	Balance 	 
  	2016 Operating Fee 		01/01/16	  	$729.24 	(1.1% decrease)
  	2016 Reserve Fee 		01/01/16	  	$174.57 	(4.4% increase)
  	2016 Real Estate Taxes 		01/01/16	  	$88.72 	(0.8% decrease)
  	2016 Club Dues 		01/01/16	  	$150.00 	(7.1% increase [$10])
  	Total Current Balance: 			  	$1,142.53 	(0.8% increase)
  	Voluntary Arda Roc 			  	$5.00 	
  	Total Current Balance: 				$1,147.53


----------



## semicycler

FatPedro said:


> Flamingo 2BR Gold
> Operating Fee	$691.38
> Reserve Fee	$224.75
> Real Estate Taxes $35.30
> Total Current Balance: $951.43



Flamingo 2BR Platinum is the same as this 2BR Gold, as expected, but 7000 pts annually
        Operating Fee	$691.38	
        Reserve Fee	$224.75	
 	Real Estate Taxes $35.30	
 	Total Current Balance: $951.43

4.6% increase over 2015's $909.20 total


----------



## JohnPaul

JSparling said:


> Shall I make my annual statement about club dues? They have no place in the discussion about MF's. For the most part we all have the same club dues, so it's not necessary for everyone to post that data over and over again. Perhaps it would be interesting if you own some odd affiliate that has a different club dues. But otherwise, it's unnecessary and not at all related to MF's (especially for anyone who owns more than 1 week).



Well.   I own West 57th St and all that has billed so far is club dues.  $263 for 2016 (vs $150 others are mentioning).  I don't remember last year and can't find it right now.


----------



## GregT

*Flamingo 2BR *

Description		Due Date	 	Balance	 
2016 Operating Fee		01/01/16	 	$691.38	
2016 Reserve Fee		01/01/16	 	$224.75	
2016 Real Estate Taxes		01/01/16	 	$35.30	
Total Current Balance:			 	$951.43	

Thx


----------



## GregT

*HGVC on I-Drive -- 1BR Platinum*

2016 Operating Fee		01/01/16	 	$529.13	
2016 Reserve Fee		01/01/16	 	$130.76	
2016 Real Estate Taxes		01/01/16	 	$179.57	
Total Current Balance:			 	$839.46


----------



## bogey21

JSparling said:


> Shall I make my annual statement about club dues? They have no place in the discussion about MF's.



IMO they are meaningful particularly for those who own only one week.  Why?  They are cash out and a cost of ownership.  Ignoring them understates the annual cost of ownership.

George


----------



## rock4449

*Orlando  International Drive - 2 Bedroom Gold*

2016 Fees Posted 

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
 	Description		Due Date	 	Balance	 
 	2016 Operating Fee		01/01/16	 	$753.54	
 	2016 Reserve Fee		01/01/16	 	$186.41	
 	2016 Real Estate Taxes		01/01/16	 	$166.27	
 	2016 Club Dues		01/01/16	 	$150.00	
 	Total Current Balance:			 	$1,256.22

Looks higher than the other 2br posts


----------



## Seaport104

*4,800 Points 1BR Platinum I Drive*

2016 Operating Fee		01/01/16	 	$529.13	
 	2016 Reserve Fee		01/01/16	 	$130.76	
 	2016 Real Estate Taxes	01/01/16	 	$179.57	

 	Total Current Balance:			 	$839.46


----------



## JSparling

bogey21 said:


> IMO they are meaningful particularly for those who own only one week.  Why?  They are cash out and a cost of ownership.  Ignoring them understates the annual cost of ownership.
> 
> George



You're right, George. But the benefit for me from this thread is seeing what various properties charge for MF's and what the various MF per point ratios are and to see how much each property is increasing each year. I already know what everyone's club dues are. And when some people include them and some don't it makes it harder to see what the actual MF's are.

Besides that the name of this thread is "2016 MF's" - not "2016 MF's & Club Dues".


----------



## mtm65

*7000 Pts 2 BR PLAT International Drive - Orlando*

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown

Description Due Date Balance 
2016 Operating Fee  01/01/16   $753.54  
2016 Reserve Fee  01/01/16   $186.41  
2016 Real Estate Taxes  01/01/16   $256.09  
2016 Club Dues  01/01/16   $150.00  
Total Current Balance:     $1,346.04


----------



## David M

*Grand Waikikian 1BR Gold 5100 annual*

*Description		Due Date	 	Balance	 *
2016 Operating Fee		01/01/16	 	$843.60	
2016 Reserve Fee		01/01/16	 	$164.10	
2016 Real Estate Taxes		01/01/16	 	$107.87	
2016 Hawaii Ge Tax		01/01/16	 	$47.48	
2016 Club Dues		01/01/16	 	$150.00	
Total Current Balance:			 	$1,313.05

Last year:
*Description		Due Date	 	Balance	 *
2015 Operating Fee	01/01/15	$818.58
2015 Reserve Fee	01/01/15	$153.65
2015 Real Estate Taxes	01/01/15	$109.20
2015 Hawaii GE Tax	01/01/15	$45.81
2015 Club Dues	01/01/15	$140.00
Total Current Balance:			 	$1,267.24	

3.18% increase (excluding club dues)


----------



## CalGalTraveler

JSparling said:


> Shall I make my annual statement about club dues? They have no place in the discussion about MF's. For the most part we all have the same club dues, so it's not necessary for everyone to post that data over and over again.



West 57th club dues (5250 platinum studio) are $263.  However it might include optional items such as unlimited telephone reservations and re-bookings but I am not sure.


----------



## vacationbear

*Kings Land, 2bd+, 12600 Pts*

2016 Operating Fee 			  	$1,100.26 	
2016 Reserve Fee 			  	$283.15 	
2016 Real Estate Taxes 		  	$149.66 	
2016 Hawaii Ge Tax 			  	$65.19 	
2016 Club Dues 		   	  	        $150.00 	
Total Current Balance: 			$1,598.26

Excludes the $5 ARDA fee which I will not pay.


----------



## JSparling

V-Bear - is this phase 1 or 2?


----------



## Helios

vacationbear said:


> 2016 Operating Fee 			  	$1,100.26
> 2016 Reserve Fee 			  	$283.15
> 2016 Real Estate Taxes 		  	$149.66
> 2016 Hawaii Ge Tax 			  	$65.19
> 2016 Club Dues 		   	  	        $150.00
> Total Current Balance: 			$1,598.26
> 
> Excludes the $5 ARDA fee which I will not pay.



Good to know, this is the week I am closing now.


----------



## SmithOp

JSparling said:


> V-Bear - is this phase 1 or 2?




Has to be phase 1 to get that many points.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationbear

Correct, Phase 1.
We bought this for the good MF/ points ratio. Hard to beat...


----------



## Cyberc

vacationbear said:


> Correct, Phase 1.
> We bought this for the good MF/ points ratio. Hard to beat...



Not so hard as one would expect. I own a 1BR at the strip with 6200 points and pay 581$. The MF / points ratio is a bit better 

Regards


----------



## Helios

vacationbear said:


> Correct, Phase 1.
> We bought this for the good MF/ points ratio. Hard to beat...



My same logic.  The MF to points is very favorable.


----------



## GeorgeJ.

GregT said:


> *Flamingo 2BR *
> 
> Description		Due Date	 	Balance
> 2016 Operating Fee		01/01/16	 	$691.38
> 2016 Reserve Fee		01/01/16	 	$224.75
> 2016 Real Estate Taxes		01/01/16	 	$35.30
> Total Current Balance:			 	$951.43
> 
> Thx



You would think that Flamingo wouldn't be that much higher than the other two (Strip & Paradise) in Vegas other than it's oldest?


----------



## JohnPaul

JohnPaul said:


> Well.   I own West 57th St and all that has billed so far is club dues.  $263 for 2016 (vs $150 others are mentioning).  I don't remember last year and can't find it right now.



I believe that the $263 vs $150 at W 57th St is an option we have to pay a higher club fee but not pay reservation fees.  If you plan to make at least 2 reservations you come out ahead.


----------



## FatPedro

Has the MF's for HHV Lagoon tower been announced yet?


----------



## SmithOp

FatPedro said:


> Has the MF's for HHV Lagoon tower been announced yet?




$1598 for a 2br.







Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationbear

Interesting... I don't see my fees yet for the same 2bd...


----------



## ThierryJapan

*Lagoon MF published.*



FatPedro said:


> Has the MF's for HHV Lagoon tower been announced yet?



But I am out of office , I will do it in details early next week. The USD amount is roughly how I Remember
2br plus 8400 points is 1598 usd
GW 2 BR platinum 14400 points 1580 usd


----------



## FatPedro

Thank you Smithop and ThierryJapan!

We have HHV Lagoon EOY so was wondering what the MF will be.


----------



## JSparling

johnf0614 said:


> South Beach



Is the official name of this resort "HILTON GRAND VACATIONS CLUB AT MCAPLIN – OCEAN PLAZA"? I don't see "South Beach" on the website:

http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/explore/?standalone=true&elite=true

This was my best guess.


----------



## JSparling

*International Drive-Tuscany-2BR*



rock4449 said:


> 2016 Real Estate Taxes		01/01/16	 	$166.27





mtm65 said:


> 2016 Real Estate Taxes  01/01/16   $256.09



One of you is wrong. What's the right amount so I can put it in my fancy new spreadsheet.


----------



## JSparling

vacationbear said:


> Interesting... I don't see my fees yet for the same 2bd...



Because SmithOp posted Kings' Land and called it Lagoon Tower. That or you did the same thing. In other words, you posted KL with the identical numbers that SmithOp posted LT. So one of you goofed.


----------



## SmithOp

JSparling said:


> Because SmithOp posted Kings' Land and called it Lagoon Tower. That or you did the same thing. In other words, you posted KL with the identical numbers that SmithOp posted LT. So one of you goofed.




I own Lagoon even and Kingsland odd so I only get Lagoon for 2016.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnf0614

JSparling said:


> Is the official name of this resort "HILTON GRAND VACATIONS CLUB AT MCAPLIN – OCEAN PLAZA"? I don't see "South Beach" on the website:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/explore/?standalone=true&elite=true
> 
> 
> 
> This was my best guess.




Yep that's the name


----------



## JSparling

SmithOp said:


> I own Lagoon even and Kingsland odd so I only get Lagoon for 2016.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



So KL and Lagoon are identical - down to the penny? And last year they were different by over $200. 

One of you posted the wrong name with the MF's..........unless KL and Lagoon are *IDENTICAL*(which they're not).


----------



## SmithOp

JSparling said:


> So KL and Lagoon are identical - down to the penny? And last year they were different by over $200.
> 
> One of you posted the wrong name with the MF's..........unless KL and Lagoon are *IDENTICAL*(which they're not).



:deadhorse:

I gave you the answer, they are both Lagoon obviously because its the only numbers I have access to.  Kingsland is typically last to report fees.


----------



## JSparling

The best thing that came out of this is your horse beating graphic. I'll use that again!

VBear and Moto X - those are not the KL fees.


----------



## ThierryJapan

*Grand Waikikian 2 BR platinum 14400 points*

Operating fees 1079,51
Reserve fees 251,09
Real estate tax 165,06
Hawai ge tax 62,7
Total 1558,36

Last year 1518 so 2,6% increase.


----------



## vacationbear

JSparling said:


> Because SmithOp posted Kings' Land and called it Lagoon Tower. That or you did the same thing. In other words, you posted KL with the identical numbers that SmithOp posted LT. So one of you goofed.



Ehm- I goofed...  
I posted calling it KL but it is indeed for LT!
Sorry about the confusion.

I don't see my KL dues yet...


----------



## TheCryptkeeper

W. 57th St. Platinum Studio 5250 Points

2016 Operating Fee             $1,084.31
2016 Reserve Fee	          $118.89
2016 Real Estate Taxes:        $120.53	
Total Current Balance:          $1,323.73
Voluntary Arda Roc	          $5.00	
 	Total Current Balance:  $1328.73


----------



## IrishDave

*Elara 1Bdr Grand Plat- 7000 pts*

2016 Operating Fee	$741.59
2016 Reserve Fee	$103.95
2016 Real Estate Tax	$17.17
2016 Total:              	$862.71

2015 Operating Fee	$766.50
2015 Reserve Fee	$63.81
2015 Real Estate Tax	$17.17
2015 Total:              	$847.48


----------



## jsparents

Grand Pacific Palisades EOY 2 bdrm plus, 8400 points

Assessments        $402.04
Capital Reserves   $ 97.60
Total                    $499.64  **Total represents 50%, due to EOY  ($999.28)**

Property Tax         $130.89
HGVC                   $150.00

Grand Total           $780.53  

Other Unit Types FYI:  Annual:  Assessments + Capital Reserves
1 bdrm           $775.09 + $174.77=  $ 949.86
3 bdrm           $892.83 + $249.81=  $1142.64
Penthouse       $904.76 + $435.80=  $1340.56


----------



## alphatangomike

*Parc Soleil - 7,000 points*

This seems high to me - when compared to other posts on this thread:

Description		                Due Date           Balance	 
 	2016 Operating Fee		01/01/16	 	$804.29	
 	2016 Reserve Fee		01/01/16	 	$252.33	
 	2016 Real Estate Taxes      01/01/16	 	$225.17	
 	2016 Club Dues		        01/01/16	 	$150.00	
 	Total Current Balance:			 	$1,431.79	
 	Voluntary Arda Roc			 	        $5.00	
 	Total Current Balance:				$1,436.79


----------



## Jason245

alphatangomike said:


> This seems high to me - when compared to other posts on this thread:
> 
> Description		                Due Date           Balance
> 2016 Operating Fee		01/01/16	 	$804.29
> 2016 Reserve Fee		01/01/16	 	$252.33
> 2016 Real Estate Taxes      01/01/16	 	$225.17
> 2016 Club Dues		        01/01/16	 	$150.00
> Total Current Balance:			 	$1,431.79
> Voluntary Arda Roc			 	        $5.00
> Total Current Balance:				$1,436.79



What were your fees last year? How big of an increase is this?


----------



## alphatangomike

Jason245 said:


> What were your fees last year? How big of an increase is this?



Last year the total was: $1,349.82.

Less than $100 increase, but the total still seems higher than other properties (not including HI)


----------



## Jason245

alphatangomike said:


> Last year the total was: $1,349.82.
> 
> Less than $100 increase, but the total still seems higher than other properties (not including HI)



Sounds like a question to ask your Board. 

Vegas is always least expensive... That being said, Seaworld and I-drive are (to the best of my knowledge) fully built, Parc isn't (I think there is space for several more buildings there). Fewer owners = fewer people to pay for common elements maybe?

Hilton might also be doing away with subsidies at that location.


----------



## alwysonvac

alphatangomike said:


> Last year the total was: $1,349.82.
> 
> Less than $100 increase, but the total still seems higher than other properties (not including HI)



Are you a Gold Season two or three bedroom penthouse owner?

Gold Season 2-Bedroom Penthouse Premier and 3-Bedroom Penthouse received 
7,000 annual HGVC points. If so, you might be paying more for the penthouse units (instead of standard two bedroom for 7,000 annual points).


----------



## alphatangomike

alwysonvac said:


> Are you a Gold Season two or three bedroom penthouse owner?
> 
> Gold Season 2-Bedroom Penthouse Premier and 3-Bedroom Penthouse received
> 7,000 annual HGVC points. If so, you might be paying more for the penthouse units (instead of standard two bedroom for 7,000 annual points).



How do you know what type you've bought? Does it mention it in the deed / contract? I have only seen reference to 7,000 annual points (1 week).


----------



## Seagila

alphatangomike said:


> Last year the total was: $1,349.82.



Based on your 2015 MF, you have a 2 bedroom Platinum.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

alphatangomike said:


> This seems high to me - when compared to other posts on this thread:
> 
> Description		                Due Date           Balance
> 2016 Operating Fee		01/01/16	 	$804.29
> 2016 Reserve Fee		01/01/16	 	$252.33
> 2016 Real Estate Taxes      01/01/16	 	$225.17
> 2016 Club Dues		        01/01/16	 	$150.00
> Total Current Balance:			 	$1,431.79
> Voluntary Arda Roc			 	        $5.00
> Total Current Balance:				$1,436.79



I noticed you included the Club Dues, many people prefer to remove that when comparing maintenance fees.  You only pay that once per year, so if you own multiple weeks, you still only pay one club dues.   Plus its the same for every resort.  

Be sure your comparing apples to apples..


----------



## JSparling

1Kflyerguy said:


> I noticed you included the Club Dues, many people prefer to remove that when comparing maintenance fees.



      

Thank you, McFly!


----------



## Jason245

*Bay Club 1BR*

MF for the Bay Club 1 BR

Increase of $27.57 or 2.4%

	Description				 
 	2016 Operating Fee		$914.93	
 	2016 Reserve Fee		$163.17	
 	2016 Real Estate Taxes		$59.26	
 	2016 Hawaii Ge Tax		$44.91	
 	Total Current Balance:		$1,182.27	


2015 numbers:

Operating $893.32
Reserve $156.89
RE Tax $60.74
GE Tax 43.75
Total $1,159.70


----------



## JSparling

Kings' Land - Phase 2 - 2BR

Operating - $1,164.48
Reserve - $164.16
RE Taxes - $70.74
GE Taxes - $55.35
Total - $1,454.73

2% *DECREASE* from last year.


----------



## leedaorg

King's Land - Phase 1 - 1BR Plus
2016 Operating Fee $1,077.95
2016 Reserve Fee $138.95
2016 Real Estate Taxes $59.88
2016 Hawaii Ge Tax $50.70
Total Current Balance :$1,327.48
Voluntary Arda Roc $5.00
Total Current Balance: $1,332.48




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsparents

HGVC Mar Brisa EOY Platinum 1 bdrm plus 6200 points

Assessments    $339.60
Reserves          $ 75.34
Property Tax     $143.57

Total                $558.51 

2015 total for assessments and reserves for annual usage was $783.11 vs $829.87 for 2016. 

This is an increase of 42% in reserves and no increase to assessments.  Summary included in the bill says the increase in the reserve is to remodel Paradise Point with new carpet and painting.


----------



## chuckisthatyou

*HGVC W57th MF*

5250 points
Operating Fee    1,084.31
Reserve Fee         118.89
Real Estate Taxes  120.53
Club Dues            263.00


----------



## Jon77

*Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation*

Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort
An HGVC affiliate in Stuart, Florida
Maintenance fees are the same for all units regardless of size or season.

2016 Operating Fee     $  871.67
2016 Reserve Fee        $  331.99
2016 Real Estate Taxes $   42.77
Total for 2016              $1246.43


----------



## dsmrp

*Bay Club 2 bdrm*

2016
Operating Fee       $1115.48
Reserve Fee         $  220.26
Real Estate Taxes  $   79.99
Hawaii GE Tax      $    35.65

TOTAL                 $1471.38

This is my first year of ownership, so i do not have any 2015 figures.


----------



## Jason245

dsmrp said:


> 2016
> Operating Fee       $1115.48
> Reserve Fee         $  220.26
> Real Estate Taxes  $   79.99
> Hawaii GE Tax      $    35.65
> 
> TOTAL                 $1471.38
> 
> This is my first year of ownership, so i do not have any 2015 figures.



2BR A was 1379.87 last year
2BR B was 1305.88 Last year
2BR A/B was 1327.36 last year

Above prices don't include GE tax

I am guessing you have a 2BR A

And your increase is about $56-57 (Factoring taxes) YOY.


----------



## SmithOp

Grand Pacific Resorts - Seapointe - HGVC Affiliate

Unit Type.                  Operating.       Capital Rsv      Total Assessment
A. 2 BR 39 units.        $758.89.          $294.89.         $1053.77
B.  1 BR 18 units.         $701.98.           $242.62.         $ 944.61
C.  1 BR 25 units.        $687.60.          $215.58.          $ 903.17
D.  1 BR 13 units.         $668.00.          $192.91.          $ 860.91

Taxes billed separate , I only have Type C - $75.97



Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsmrp

Jason245 said:


> 2BR A was 1379.87 last year
> 2BR B was 1305.88 Last year
> 2BR A/B was 1327.36 last year
> 
> Above prices don't include GE tax
> 
> I am guessing you have a 2BR A
> 
> And your increase is about $56-57 (Factoring taxes) YOY.



Yup, I have an 'A' type.  I wasn't expecting such a high RE tax...oh well, that's Hawaii, I guess.

Is there really an 'A/B' type???


----------



## Jason245

dsmrp said:


> Yup, I have an 'A' type.  I wasn't expecting such a high RE tax...oh well, that's Hawaii, I guess.
> 
> Is there really an 'A/B' type???


Never been to the resort so I don't have a clue.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationbear

*Kings Land, 2bd+, 12600 Pts (Phase 1)*

$1630.28 (if you decide to pay ARDA)

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown

2016 Operating Fee      $1,280.44
2016 Reserve Fee         $197.95
2016 Real Estate Taxes $85.30
2016 Hawaii Ge Tax      $61.59
*Total Balance:  $1,625.28*
Voluntary Arda Roc       $5.00
Total Current Balance: $1,630.28


----------



## nlehvac

*Kohala Coast (nee Waikaloa?); 2BR Platinum*

[9600 pts so may be 2BR+ (?). And we always wind up using just 8400 for KL, bldg 21 or 22]

*2016*

Operating Fee:   $1,112.37
Reserve Fee:         289.69
Real Estate Taxes:   71.64
Hawaii GE Tax:        58.41

*TOTAL*    $1,532.11

I'm EOY so don't have 2015 numbers. But the Operating is a few dollars LESS than 2014; rest are up %age wise, in particular the reserve fee (30% over 2 years). Anyone know why? Don't remember seeing anything in HOA or board minutes, but maybe I missed it or it's buried elsewhere?


----------



## drbrandt

Anderson Ocean Club 3 BR Plus
Operations: $905.51
Reserve: $202.35
Tax: 95.52
2.7% increase from last year


----------



## dja1980

Tuscany (International Drive) 1br Platinum

$529.13 2015 Operating Fee (Up 1.94%)
$130.76 2015 Reserve Fee (Up 8.00%)
$179.57 Real Estate Taxes (Up 2.49%)
$150.00 2015 Club Dues (Up 7.14%)
*$989.46 Total Current Balance (Up 3.57%)
*
$ 5.00 Voluntary Arda Roc
$994.46 Total Current Balance


Tuscany (International Drive) 2br Platinum

$753.54 2015 Operating Fee (Up 1.93%)
$186.41 2015 Reserve Fee (Up 8.00%)
$256.09 Real Estate Taxes (Up 2.50%)
$150.00 2015 Club Dues (Up 7.14%)
*$1,346.04 Total Current Balance (Up 3.40%)*

$ 5.00 Voluntary Arda Roc
$1,351.04 Total Current Balance


----------



## Xpat

*HGVC at Craigendarroch Lodges*

HGVC at Craigendarroch Lodges
2BR Platinum (7000 points)

Management Charge £371.64
Reserve Fund £134.00
VAT £101.13
Disbursements £0.53
Total GBP Payable £607.30

Total $905 at current GBP/USD exchange rate


----------



## tahoeJoe

jsparents said:


> HGVC Mar Brisa EOY Platinum 1 bdrm plus 6200 points
> 
> Assessments    $339.60
> Reserves          $ 75.34
> Property Tax     $143.57
> 
> Total                $558.51
> 
> 2015 total for assessments and reserves for annual usage was $783.11 vs $829.87 for 2016.
> 
> This is an increase of 42% in reserves and no increase to assessments.  Summary included in the bill says the increase in the reserve is to remodel Paradise Point with new carpet and painting.



This is confusing,  can you elaborate? So EOY is $558.51 paid only EOY, or is that paid every year? Annual ownership is $828.91 paid every year and usage is every year? 

Why is EOY usage fees NOT 50% of annual usage? Something doesn't add up.

BTW, I assume it does not affect you MFs and taxes if your 1-bedroom unit is a Silver, Gold, or Platinum week. Correct?


----------



## rizzod206

Cyberc said:


> 1BR 6.200 points platinum @ the Las vegas strip
> 
> 2016 Operating Fee  01/01/16       $437.63
> 2016 Reserve Fee  01/01/16          $124.69
> 2016 Real Estate Taxes  01/01/16  $  19.48
> 
> 
> Total without club dues:                $581,8$
> 
> Thats a 10$ raise compared to 2015
> 
> International Club dues: $194


Wow that might be the lowest MF I've ever seen per point. How do I get one of those and how expensive are they upfront?


----------



## Cyberc

Timesharenoob206 said:


> Wow that might be the lowest MF I've ever seen per point. How do I get one of those and how expensive are they upfront?



Hi

Yes the dues are really low vs points. I paid 5k without closing costs. I would recommend buying in the second half of the year, this way hgvc has hopefully used all their budget for rofr. This is however no guarantee but I got mine there. If you do find the unit you are looking for now I would make an offer.

Regards


----------



## Cyberc

*Hilton Vilamoura*

The annual MF for Hilton vilamoura is:

1BR: 569.51€, approx: 627,60$
2BR: 682.20€, approx: 751,78$

The MF is not split up in tax's and so on.


----------



## Shmiddy

Kingsland Phase II 2BR Plus (Gold)
7000 pts EY
Op fee $1,121
Reserve fee $251.91
RE Taxes $74.50
Hawaii tax $57.18
Club dues $140
ARDA fee $5

total $1,649.10


----------



## TUGBrian

bump, also modified this thread to add 2016 MF (thanks to GT!)


----------



## CanuckTravlr

*Ocean 22 - 1 Bdrm Plus Platinum - 6200 Points*

2016 Operating Fee:  $526.43
2016 Reserve Fee:  $112.24
2016 Real Estate Taxes:  $51.85

*Total 2016 MF* (Excluding ARDA Fee and Club Dues):  *$690.52*  (First Full Calendar Year of Operation - Opened July 2015)

Since I added the MFs for the 2 and 3 bedroom units for 2017, I thought I should do the same for the 2016 MFs, so here they are:

*Ocean 22 - 2 Bdrm / 3 Bdrm*

2016 Operating Fee:  $682.52 / $803.97
2016 Reserve Fee:  $169.99 / $214.91
2016 Real Estate Taxes:  $78.52 / $99.27

*Total 2016 MF*:  *$931.03 / $1,118.15*


----------



## rahulgopi




----------

